
How Startups Fix Their People Problems - jprocopio
https://medium.com/@jproco/how-startups-fix-their-people-problems-4060553ad653
======
howard941
IME the fish rots from the head and the people problems are resolved most
commonly by replacing the founder with someone with good people (as opposed to
founding, geeky) skills.

